# bulging waters!?! for those that check there cervix...



## minkie

ok so from time to time I check my cervix...(no lectures please I always have clean hands from the shower and I know the risks etc!!) I've always been able to put in a finger tip, its been dilated on the outside from previous births but closed on the internal OS. Decided to check today because the last two weeks I have had lots of intense pressure and heaviness every time I stand up or walk around as some of you know from my earlier posts. Anyways I checked today and it felt different then the other times, when I found the OS I tried to put fingertip in i felt something soft there? before when I would check, my finger was just prevented from going any farther because it was closed internally but this time I felt something almost like bulging out a little that was soft and smooshy I guess...I freaked out and pulled my hand out quickly now I'm left wondering what that was...is that the bag of waters sticking through partially dilated cervix? Is that what your supposed to feel when you are starting to dilate? It seemed like this time instead of it just being closed and hard and finger not being able to go anywhere, it was stopped by something smooshy that's the best way I could describe it...I feel like an idiot calling my OB about this so thought I would run it by you ladies..any thoughts? :shrug:


----------



## LALSmith

I'm so glad you've posted this! I was going to earlier but thought I'd get to much stick for it lol. I did exactly the same thing. When midwife checked me on Wednesday I was 1 cm, cervix was soft & she could feel babys head & membranes are intact. I felt afterwards just so I knew what all the above felt like. But I felt it again earlier & there was like a bubble if you like. I can still feel babys head around it but I to could feel a soft squishy lump which I haven't felt before!!


----------



## minkie

what did it feel like right after you saw your midwife? was that squishy lump there then or just now when you checked??


----------



## LALSmith

No it wasn't there before. Before I could just put finger into cervix, still fairly roomy lol. It was quite gooey which I presume was mucus plug but I lost a fair amount of that yesterday so today it didn't feel as gooey. But I noticed the strange soft squishy lump straight away as it felt so different to normal. It wasn't massive but very noticable!


----------



## minkie

Wow I wonder what this is... Good for you no doubt as you are due, but I am only 30 weeks so a bit nervous!


----------



## mummyconfused

OMGoodness how scary


----------



## sglascoe

wow i dont know weather i would be brave enough to check myself...brave lady....


----------



## stardust599

Hmmm, I doubt your membranes would be bulging unless you were quite dilated and 1 fingertip isn't anything really (I'm the same, can fit a finger in all the time (from previous m/c)). Your cervix is probably just really soft just now - mine changes from soft to hard day to day! Can you sit down for 2hours and have a gentle feel again, if it still feels like that give your maternity unit a ring and ask to be seen just incase xxx


----------



## jollygood000

Its the amniotic sac, 100%. I am about 2cm dilated and can feel the amniotic sac, when baby is engaged (she keeps popping back out) I can feel her head, the amniotic ac feels sort of like a little balloon filled with liquid, the membranes wont be bulging just yet though x


----------



## minkie

weird! Maybe I will try checking again today in the shower just to see..I have only checked a handful of times this pregnancy just to be on the safe side but this has me intrigued! So I guess then the sac feels slippery and squishy like a balloon? I must have started to dilate to feel whatever I felt but I guess I won't worry, with my last I was 2.5 starting at 28 weeks and went full term but I suppose a call in couldn't hurt, the most they might do is lecture me to stop feeling around in there =P Also, it kinda felt a little sore in there, i didn't feel for long but well maybe sore is a strong word, more like sensitive? Also I'm wondering if this could have been the mucus plug I'm feeling?


----------



## jollygood000

Yeah I just noticed you are only 30wks, Im not sure whether you should feel your plug first, Mine is def the waters as I can feel babies head slightly higher up too.. I wouldnt poke about too much in case you break your waters lol x


----------

